# Help with flash controllers!!!



## deaton22 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello,

New to the site. I shoot with a Canon 6D and I have been using a Yongnuo YN685 flash and YN622C-TX controller and I love them. Arriving tomorrow is a Flashpoint Xplor 600 and R2 controller and I am wondering are the two flashes compatible with one controller??? Or do I need to purchase a flashpoint flash so I can setup multiple lights and control everything off one controller attached to my hotshoe? Or any other ideas to be able to control both without having to walk up to each unit to adjust power/zoom. I am not worried about the TTL function. Thank you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 28, 2017)

They are all operating on the frequency range an likely the same channels  so yes they should work fine.
What the new controller and light a package deal? You old controller looks like it should do everything you are wanting.


----------



## Alexr25 (Sep 28, 2017)

Just because they work on the same frequencies does not guarantee that they will inter-operate, even if they do use the same channels.
To inter-operate they must also use the same communications protocols and since most manufacturers use their own proprietor protocols I would be surprised if they did work together but you won't know till you try it.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2017)

why would you be mixing in a yn685 with the flashpoint?

if you really need to, trigger it optically.

actually, I looked at the R2 controller -- just put the TX on top of it.


----------

